# Mitsubishi HD1080 with shadows



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

I have a Mitsubishi HD1080, model #WS-65905 Serial #102869. It started out with blue and green shadows. I found the thread that talked about red and green shadows. After reading that I took out the motherboard (If that's what you call it on a TV) and soldered some loose connections. When I put it back together it was the same so I did the advanced convergence and it snapped out of it. Then 2 weeks later it did it again but with red and green shadows. So I took it apart and checked the soldered connections and everything is fine. :huh: 

So what's my next step? If I have to replace parts can someone help me out with the numbers and where to purchase them?

Thanks a bunch,
Bob


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You did not resolder the convergence output ICs. Please post requests for technical help in the Manufacturers Service and Support forum. I will be happy to point you in the right direction if you can give more details about what you did.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

There were 2 modules with a common heat sink. There were about 12 pins (Just a guess) per module. They were soldered to the mother board. There were about 5 soldered connections that were loose.

I will repost this in the Manufacturers Service and Support forum.


----------

